# Relative Device Sizes



## free3dom (24/12/14)

I created and posted this image in a couple of the new device threads and thought it might be good to have it in a thread of it's own.

So here it is...in a thread of it's own 




Also, if there are any other devices anyone would like relative size comparisons for, simply comment here with their sizes and I'll throw an image together 

Edits:
1) Added Reos
2) Added iStick 50W
3) Added eGo One (Bottom part = Battery / Top = Atty+Drip Tip)
4) Added axis with measurements in 1cm increments
5) Added Smok M80+, Sigelei 100W+, Sigelei 150W

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I created and posted this image in a couple of the new device threads and thought it might be good to have it in a thread of it's own.
> 
> So here it is...in a thread of it's own
> 
> ...


I see you added the vapor shark to the list  nice one! 

A very useful image you've got there. I'm sure this will help many of the peeps. Myslef included

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/12/14)

Excellent comparison @free3dom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Very useful image @free3dom 
Thanks

Glad you put the MVP2 in there as most of us know it or have seen it before
Makes a lot of sense to compare new devices to something you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/12/14)

Reo grand.

Width: 44.5mm
Height: 92mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/12/14)

Awesome thread @free3dom 
This will serve members well when deciding what to get next based on sizes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Reo grand.
> 
> Width: 44.5mm
> Height: 92mm



Great idea, I'm actually quite keen to see that for myself 

Apologies to all the Reovillians (villians? ) for omitting your devices, an honest mistake 

@MurderDoll I'm guessing that's the LP size (without the catch cup) because from the site I get the following sizes for the devices with the catch cup (converted from inches) - I couldn't find the LP sizes on the site...or maybe just overlooked them:

Reo Grand - 95.25 x 42.86 x 23.81 (with catch cup)
Reo Mini - 79.38 x 41.28 x 22.23 (with catch cup)

Also the width from the site is slightly smaller? 

Can someone confirm and/or give me exact specs please (SP/LP, Grand+Mini), so I can add them properly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Great idea, I'm actually quite keen to see that for myself
> 
> Apologies to all the Reovillians (villians? ) for omitting your devices, an honest mistake
> 
> ...




Yeah. 

Sorry about that. That's the measurements I got on my Reo grand LP. 

I used my vernier for those measurements.

Thickness might be more due to the paint on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Sorry about that. That's the measurements I got on my Reo grand LP.
> 
> I used my vernier for those measurements.



Awesome, will use your specs for the Reo Grand LP

Now I just need the size of the Reo Mini LP - and the SP versions of Grand+Mini if someone wants to "measure" them instead of having me go off the specs from the site?


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

Standard Reo Grand dimensions (measured with vernier):

Without catch cup: (H) 86.85mm x (W) 44.40mm
With catch cup: (H) 94.40mm x (W) 44.40mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Great idea, I'm actually quite keen to see that for myself
> 
> Apologies to all the Reovillians (villians? ) for omitting your devices, an honest mistake
> 
> ...


Those are for the standard profile Reos. Think you only need to list the low profile (LP). Just subtract 3 mm from the length of each. 
The width of the Mini is not correct (saw they made a mistake on the ECF Reosmods forum). I do not have a vernier, but with my ruler it is 38 mm.


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Thanks for all the info @MurderDoll @johan @Andre 

I've added the initial 3 reos: Grand LP+SP (without catch cup) and Mini LP.

Still need the Mini SP size (if someone want's it included)


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks for all the info @MurderDoll @johan @Andre
> 
> I've added the initial 3 reos: Grand LP+SP (without catch cup) and Mini LP.
> 
> Still need the Mini SP size (if someone want's it included)


Thanks, the catch cup is an integral part of a Reo, I would not include a size without same. Frankly, do not think it is required to include an SP - all nowadays buy LP. 
Thank you for all the trouble - this is extremely useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/12/14)

@free3dom would it be possible to arrange this in ascending size. OCD going crazy looking at this lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @free3dom would it be possible to arrange this in ascending size. OCD going crazy looking at this lol


I would, but this is the only way all devices would be visible.. I think I'll rather do one using outlines


----------



## Marzuq (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I would but this is the only way all devices would be visible.. I thi k I'll rather do one using outlines ☺



Nah bru nevermind me and my issues Lol. It's perfect as is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (24/12/14)

Handy little comparison pic @free3dom 

Shot bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/1/15)

Hi @free3dom - would you mind adding the new istick (50w)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hi @free3dom - would you mind adding the new istick (50w)?



iStick 50W added

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

Very useful thread this. Thanks @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (1/2/15)

Hi @free3dom - how about the new ego ones (in front of the stick?)... can't tell you how often I refer to this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hi @free3dom - how about the new ego ones (in front of the stick?)... can't tell you how often I refer to this!



Great recommendation, eGo One added 

I'm happy it's useful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/15)

So I open this image , zoom in with my phone and think, this mod is sooooo small. Until I realized that it's relative to the size of a known mod, silly me 

Good stuff buddy. Perhaps include a scale so that if you don't have a mod to compare to you can work on that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So I open this image , zoom in with my phone and think, this mod is sooooo small. Until I realized that it's relative to the size of a known mod, silly me
> 
> Good stuff buddy. Perhaps include a scale so that if you don't have a mod to compare to you can work on that



Hahaha, yeah...that's the problem with pixels - they change their physical size the sneaky little buggers 

As for scale, the physical sizes are listed in the legend in millimeters 
Unless you mean I should include some x/y axis with labels?


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/15)

An axis works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> An axis works.



Turns out is was a great idea 

Axis added

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## petermorgan (4/2/15)

Good point indeed!


----------



## free3dom (19/2/15)

Added the following devices:

Smok M80+
Sigelei 100W+ (and Sigelei 150W) - there's only a 1mm difference on these two in width (the 150W being smaller)

The image is getting quite crowded now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (19/2/15)

So I just got the biggest mod of the lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (11/3/15)

@free3dom, thank you for this image. It is my goto when ever I compare any mod. So much so that I have pasted it to one of my phone desktops. Well done.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (11/3/15)

Raslin said:


> @free3dom, thank you for this image. It is my goto when ever I compare any mod. So much so that I have pasted it to one of my phone desktops. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



It's my pleasure...glad it's useful 

Feel free to ask if you ever need any device added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (11/3/15)

Will do, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/3/15)

Just saw this now. Thanks a bunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (27/6/15)

@free3dom - would be great to revive this very useful thread. If you find time at all, maybe a removal of the mods nobody buys anymore, and addition of one or two big players (like SX mini and Evic VT). No pressure of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (27/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> @free3dom - would be great to revive this very useful thread. If you find time at all, maybe a removal of the mods nobody buys anymore, and addition of one or two big players (like SX mini and Evic VT). No pressure of course



The image is definitely due for an update, I'll do that as soon as I get some time...thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

